# شاعر سعودي يشبه الممثلة لميس بالكعبة



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شاعر يشبّه الممثلة التركية طوبا ( لميس) بالكعبة!!! ​*
*قال الشاعر السعودي عبد الحكيم العوفي إن قصيدته عن بطلة مسلسل "سنوات الضياع"، التي شبَّه لميس من خلالها بـ"الكعبة" التي يطوف حولها الناس كانت لـ"غرض الفكاهة"، وإثارة لموضوع "لميس" من زاوية أخرى.*




الشاعر السعودي عبد الحكيم العوفي​
*"لميسيات"*

*يشار إلى أن القصيدة التي أثارت تلك الجدل تم نشرها ضمن مجموعة قصائد تحت مسمى "لميسيات"، وحملت تلك القصيدة عنوان "هل يحلو الغزل بغير لميس رضي الله عنها"، وفيما يلي القصيدة التي أثارت جدلاً ضمن مجموعة "لميسيات"*

*إذا جاءت لميسٌ يا صديقي 
تبعثرت الضمائر والقبور
وأمطرتِ السماء بلا انقطاعٍ
مبشرةً وغردتِ الطيورُ
لميسٌ كعبةٌ نأوي إليها
وحول نهودها دومًا ندورُ

ففي أحضانها بلدٌ أمينٌ
وفي ألحاظها سحرٌ ونورُ
وفي أنفاسها طيبٌ وعطرُ*

*وفي قصيدةٍ أخرى من نفس المجموعة استخدم الشاعر ألفاظًا قرآنية كقوله*:

*لميسٌ دوحةٌ خضراءُ باتتْ
كجنّاتٍ تسرُّ الناظرينا*

*وفي قصيدةٍ ساخرة أخرى يقول الشاعر عبد الحكيم العوفي:*

*تلاحقني لميسٌ في منامي .. ونقْضي الليلَ غرقى في الغرامِ
وأسْرقُ قُبْلةً منها وأمْضي .. فتضْحكُ وهْي قائلةٌ: حرامي 
فشعّ النورُ ثم سمعتُ أمّي .. تقولُ تقولُ: هيّا للدّوامِ !!

لميسُ تهيمُ بيحيى أو بتيمٍ فما لك يا حكيمُ بها تهيمُ 

كأني باللميسِ إذا رأتك تخافُ تقولُ ذا وحش ٌرجيمُ 
فلا الوجهُ المليحُ ولا القوامُ ولا صوتٌ يهدهدها رخيمُ 

وتفزع إن تراءتْ في المنامِ شواربُك العجيبة يا حكيمُ 
تقول ليحيى بربك قم فحلّق ليبقى حبنا حبٌ حميمُ*​



الممثلة التركية طوبا  (لميس اسمها بالمسلسل)
هي طبعا احلى من الكعبة بكتير
لهالدرجة صارت الكعبة والايات القرانية ر....وتستخدم لغرض الفكاهة؟!!!!
سلام​


----------



## Ferrari (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> الممثلة التركية طوبا (لميس اسمها بالمسلسل)
> هي طبعا احلى من الكعبة بكتير
> لهالدرجة صارت الكعبة ر....وتستخدم لغرض الفكاهة؟!!!!
> سلام
> ​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي ليك يا ارووجة 

الرب يبارك اعماليك

​


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ويبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> *شاعر يشبّه الممثلة التركية طوبا ( لميس) بالكعبة!!! ​*
> *قال الشاعر السعودي عبد الحكيم العوفي إن قصيدته عن بطلة مسلسل "سنوات الضياع"، التي شبَّه لميس من خلالها بـ"الكعبة" التي يطوف حولها الناس كانت لـ"غرض الفكاهة"، وإثارة لموضوع "لميس" من زاوية أخرى.*
> 
> 
> ...





*شكرا" اخت ارووجة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو ولو
ويبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## فادية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا ارووجة *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي جدا اروووجه


وده مش غريب عليهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## استفانوس (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لااعجب من هذا​


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة يا ارووجة *
> *تسلم ايديك*​



دووووووم هالضحكة عيوني ^_^
ههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي جدا اروووجه
> 
> 
> وده مش غريب عليهم​*







dona nabil قال:


>







استفانوس قال:


> لااعجب من هذا​




طبعا مش غريب عليهم
ميرسي على مروركم ^_^


----------

